# just a walk in the bush turned out to be alot more better!



## Luke1 (Jun 21, 2008)

hey all
i got a call today from a friend up the road to see if i wanted to go into the bush at the front of my house! i said well yea...and so we went...

we were walking and theres rubbish everywhere and so we decided to write a letter to council to get a grant to clean it up around the stream...anyway half down there was a big pond and we were looking for a turtle that ive seen there before and we saw this thing ledged under these rocks under the water so we checked it out and it was a water dragon, we thought he was dead so tryed to fish him out...and to our surprise he was alive :shock: scared the geebbies out of me anyway! the pics are below! 

after that we kept walking and its really nive down there...we are going to try get a grant (as said) to clean it up and do some things to get rid of the un-native plants!

anyway, tomorrow we are going back down to set yabbie trapes and see if there are still eels down there! also we are going to take down bags and remove as mush rubbish as we can! its horrible!!!:evil:


----------



## olivepython (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey mate,

thats a really good idea about the grant and wanting to clean it up etc.

Where abouts is this place in Sydney??


----------



## callith (Jun 21, 2008)

very cool


----------



## Luke1 (Jun 21, 2008)

something random happened so not all the photos went on...here are the others!!!

oh...btw, for those interested...Hayden is the second photo...im the firsts!


----------



## Luke1 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Olivepython:* berowa regional park...not national just yet!


----------



## Luke1 (Jun 21, 2008)

do all you guys want pics of rubbish?!?!?!?


----------



## Luke1 (Jun 22, 2008)

ah...just one question i forgot to ask, because the water dragon was fully under water and all that in winter...does that mean that water dragons can hibernate under water through winter???


----------



## Kirby (Jun 22, 2008)

hint: for even MORE fun.... lick the fungi. (totally joking)

looks good, EWD paradise.. although i doubt the council will grant anything.... just clean it up your selves, perhaps ask for a 'no dumping' sign, violators will be prosecuted. blah blah,


----------



## dunno103 (Jun 22, 2008)

They can't hibernate underwater, they need to breathe air with oxygen in it. Probably heard you coming at last minute and tried to hide. 

I had a large male that used to dive and stay underwater for over 30 minutes I used to get him out all the time.


----------



## moloch05 (Jun 22, 2008)

Hello Luke,

Good find! My son saw an active water dragon in Wollongong last week. I did not think that these would still be active but I guess the days have not been that cold yet.

Regards,
David


----------



## cement (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey mate, your a good kid to take care of the rubbish. I do that too, can't stand tossers.
I look at it this way, if you go bush or surf whatever and the environment shows you a good time (ie. see animals get good waves etc) then you are obligated to do something for the environment.
I may be wrong but my luck in the bush and the waves is usually pretty good.


----------



## Mrs I (Jun 22, 2008)

Great to see some young kids out and about not inside on electronic games all day, looks like a great place.

My uncle lives in Sydney and says that there is a creek near his place that is thriving with water dragons.

Running water too, gee havent seen that in our local creek for what seems to be years!

Great work guys.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jun 22, 2008)

Luke,
Lots of councils are involved in greenweb.Get in touch with them and run your concerns past them.They will be able to put you in touch with any local volunteers in your area.

http://www.greenwebsydney.net.au/councilinformation/index.cfm


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 22, 2008)

they like to play dead luke!! dont be fooled though ,they can turn round and smash you if your not careful
i had one playing dead and it leapt up and latched on my finger and i couldnt get it off!
and there was alot of blood! cheeky buggers
good on you for looking after the bush


----------



## pete12 (Jun 22, 2008)

looks like you can swim can you?


----------



## Luke1 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Kirby:* it is EWD paradise...in summer anyway! 

*dunno103*: i thought so...just made me curious...he wa very well wedged under the rock so just made me wonder!

*moloch*: thanks...i didn't think they would be out either...especially one of that size!

*cement*: thanks...at school (before i moved groups) i made my friends pick up the rubbish! yea, i hate it when people toss...yuck...horrible habit!

*mrs I:* LOL...the only electronics i like are computers...and thats mainly for buying more reptiles...and chating to people who have the same interest as i do! 

*ramsayi*: yea, i sent them an email this morning....i'll see what happens with that first before i take matters further!!!

*snake pimp*: LOL...not when your holding them...this guy was trying to bite me the hole time before i could get him calm and have him sacure before i could take the photos! a person at my PS had there finger bitten off by a water dragon that was stuck in a fence!!!!

*pete12*: LOL...yea totally mate!!! the waters deep enough for me (im 1.60 roughly) to have to swim to keep afloat in the deep parts!!! 

yea anyway we went back out today and discovered an evern bigger and deeper pool....no reptiles today but still a good walk...and i had the good cam too! post pics later...have to sort out a few things first!!!

Cheers,

Luke


----------



## JKretzs613 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Hello*

Hello!

That is a georgeous EWD. Great pictures of him. 

Tracie


----------



## springerduck (Aug 12, 2008)

_anyway, tomorrow we are going back down to set *yabbie trapes* and see if there are still eels down there! also we are going to take down bags and remove as mush rubbish as we can! its horrible!!!_

old thread, yep, but I hope you didn`t set any traps! I`ll see if i still have some pictures of freshwater turtles that have drowned in yabbie traps.


----------



## mrmikk (Aug 12, 2008)

Great work Luke on getting in and doing something about the problem. Do you have any photos of the bushland?


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 12, 2008)

Some parts of the Berowra Valley Bushland are managed by NPWS in an agreement with Hornsby Shire Council. If you are in those areas, write to both HSC and NPWS and tell them they are doing a lousy job! There's heaps of great wildlife in that parkland and it deserves a chance to live without rubbish.


----------



## jaih (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice find.


----------



## dtulip10 (Sep 14, 2008)

EWD are usually really quick and hard to catch so good job.


----------

